# sores on goat--new goat owner please help



## Julia (Sep 7, 2011)

I bought two mini nubian goats about a month ago from different sources and they were both really healthy.  I first noticed a sore on the side of my 4 month old doeling's lower neck, near the shoulder joint.  It has since gone away, leaving a rough bald patch the size of a quarter.  I assumed it was a bug bite, so I didn't do anything.  Now, she has two more sores/scabs under her collar, and each have a hard lump of abscess underneath.  Also, my other goat is in milk and she has the same type of abscess on her udder about an inch from the orifice.  Based on my research, this doesn't seem like CL because the lymphs aren't enlarged or have sores.  Does anyone have any idea what is going on?  I have no problem bringing them to a vet, but I thought/hoped this description might ring a few bells.  Please let me know what you think, I'm really worried!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Sep 7, 2011)

Well, if they were my goats, I'd have the vet come out and do a culture.  

There is a disease called CL that can effect goats.  You need to know if your goats possibly have that. 

It could just be a staph infection and will clear up with antibiotics.

DonnaBelle


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 7, 2011)

could be any number of things. 

Still could be CL, but normally CL forms as  a lump and doesn't become a sore until after it breaks open with this tooth paste like substance.

fly bots is another thought

sores from mites, is she acting itchy??  


I would say a vet would be your best bet.  

Maybe try posting some photos


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 7, 2011)

The one on the lower neck near the shoulder sure sounds like a previous CL abscess that was either lanced, or ruptured.  I'd have that one blood tested ASAP.


----------



## Julia (Sep 7, 2011)

I'll post pictures this evening, I have to run out the door to buy feed.  Thanks so much for your replies so far!

I'm not sure it's CL, but I'm also new so I may be totally misinformed.  The doeling has 3 sores, one near the shoulder and 2 under the collar on the back of her neck.  They are all flat with a bloody scab, and not very cheesy or pussy. (yuck)  

Also, the doe's udder sore is close to her orifice.  From what I've read, CL appears on the lymph nodes, as seen in the goat diagrams that are online.  Am I wrong?  There doesn't seem to be that much information out there.

Either way, I called a vet who will can come out on Friday at the earliest.  Hopefully that's not too late, but the goats are acting fine.

ALSO!  I checked on the doe just now, and she has a clear, gooey rope of discharge hanging from her tail.  It's like 4 inches long.  Is she in heat or is this possibly another symptom?


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 7, 2011)

Julia said:
			
		

> ALSO!  I checked on the doe just now, and she has a clear, gooey rope of discharge hanging from her tail.  It's like 4 inches long.  Is she in heat or is this possibly another symptom?


Is it at all possible that the doe is preggers? typically a goey rope is a sign of birthing..?
It might be possible that she was accidentally re-bred shortly after her last kidding..?


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 7, 2011)

It's the one on the chest/shoulder that worries me..  The other sores could be bug bites or thorn sticks or some other kind of sore spots, totally unrelated to the chest/shoulder sore..  And it's certainly possible that the chest/shoulder sore one was caused by the exact same thing as the others and just *happens* to be in what sounds to me like a CL site..  

Or not.

It's the 'or not' that worries me, if that makes sense.


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Could be soremouth?


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 7, 2011)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Could be soremouth?


The one one the teat could be soremouth..  Or staph.  Or some other kind of bacterial infection.  The other spots, like under the collar and so forth...not likely.  Soremouth doesn't usually spread beyond the mouth or teats, though it will occasionally end up on other less-hairy areas like tail webs, 'armpits,' under ears, etc..  I even know a lady who made the HUGE, GIGANTIC MISTAKE of vaccinating for soremouth (i.e., introducing soremouth to her herd intentionally) by vaccinating one under the ear..  It got way gnarlier than she'd expected and before she knew it, the poor goat had soremouth on its EYELIDS.



And then, of course, she had an entire herd of soremouth goats..  :/


----------



## SheepGirl (Sep 7, 2011)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah, I wasn't too sure about soremouth since there was one on the neck. It may not be likely, but it could just be an irritation from the collar. But when Julia said there was a sore on the teat, I immediately thought soremouth. I didn't see it suggested yet, so I figure I would chime in.


----------



## jmsim93 (Sep 9, 2011)

Any news????


----------

